# Personal Injury Photography



## K_Pugh (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been contacted to do some personal injury photography for a client. I'm sure I've got most of it down but I just want confirmation from folk that have done it before, or just know about it. 

It's a scar near the eye.


Portrait of client for identity (head & shoulders)?
Macro (close-up) showing detail of scar.
Ruler to show scale of scar.
All photographs signed & dated by myself.
All photographs include a reference number of some sort.
A signed declaration by myself to state that photographs haven't been altered or manipulated in any way.
I'll also include a CD with all photographs.
Please correct anything above if necessary. Also, a few more questions:


Print sizes? 6x4, 7x5, or 8x10? does it matter as long as the injury is cleary visible.
How many sets of prints usually req'd? I'm guessing 2?
I assume altering the flash light for more dramatic shadows etc to show the scar the "worst" I can will do? Any other tips appreciated.

Thanks for your help guys. :thumbup:


----------



## TheOtherBob (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you working with an attorney / does the client have an attorney?  If so, you should speak to them to find out what the evidentiary rules are in your area, and make sure the pictures comply with them.  Rules differ significantly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction, and it'd be a shame to take the pictures and then find out that they're unusable / inadmissible under [insert obscure Scottish rule of civil procedure here].


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for your response, very appreciated. I took your advice and called a local solicitor just to confirm what would be acceptable - It's pretty much as I thought. Good to know for sure though.

All the local and surrounding photographers that do personal injury photographs seem to offer the same sort of service, too.

Just thought I'd ask anyway as it's always good to get other photographers opinions and advice.

Thanks.


----------

